# Lost Creek Reservoir 7/26



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello, This is my first post. All this time i never realized the DWR forum went private after it disbanded. I went to lost creek with my kayak. I caught 6 fish during the day, i lost probably 4 more(one i seen and it was every bit the size of the one in the pictures). I'm new to kayak fishing (this was my maiden voyage) but i used my usual secret for success at lost creek, small line, small hook, and lime green power bait close to the bottom. I have to say i am "hooked" on kayak fishing, I caught the biggest rainbow i ever caught there. Every fish you catch feels like a whale and believe it or not its not that bad paddling against the wind in the afternoon. 

i was tossing them back, looking for a fine dinner till i landed this one and that ended my search. take care, and good luck fishin

-skullanchor


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow that's a hog  Glad you found us. Welcome!


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

REPETER said:


> Wow that's a hog  Glad you found us. Welcome!


Thanks, Glad to be here


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a chunky bow. Good catch.

Glad the kayak worked out for you.

BTW- Welcome to the forum! Thanks for posting.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report! That was sure a healthy one you got there...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you found us.
Thanks for the trip report.
You may also want to take the kyack to Causey Reservoir.
It is also wakeless up there and the Kokanee are comming on right now.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice fish! Welcome to the forum, thanks for sharing the picture, that is a great fish.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to The Forum

Thank you for taking the time to post your fishing report i enjoyed reading it and i found it to be very helpful.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome all, I'll likely be heading up to causey this weekend. I wanted to go last sunday but i figured it would be crazy up there during the pioneer days weekend, not to mention my muscles were feeling it that day from lost creek haha.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome. Nice looking bow there. It is always nice to catch a hog like that.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I caught one up there earlier this year about the same length as yours but he was about twice as thick.He weighed in between 3-3 1/2 lbs on my cheap littlle spring scale.There are some real toads in that often overlooked fishing hole.Plus the wakeless rule is a huge bonus for fisherman.


----------

